# Some guy named Chuck



## limuhead (Jan 31, 2013)

Just got a box of Phrags from this really nice guy. Healthy little seedlings, very well packed, and good crosses. Maybe you have heard of him, Chuck Ackers? If you get a chance get some, veeeeeery nice... :clap:

Phrag Eumillia Arias (schlimii x kovachii)
Waunakee Sunset x kovachii
Beauport 'Rose Rocket' 4n x kovachii
Hanne Popow x kovachii
Ackers Starlight 'Waunakee' 4n x kovachii
Fritz Schomburg (besseae 'Fire Rod' x kovachii 'Chuck'
and a compot of Fliquet 4n

Gotta go pot up the compot, pics later...


----------



## paphreek (Jan 31, 2013)

That's the way to buy!:clap:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice purchases! 

A lot, most (or maybe all ) of us have at least heard of Chuck Ackers.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 1, 2013)

I've bought a lot of Phrag flasks from Chuck.
Excellent quality seedlings and final flower quality is first rate.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 1, 2013)

very good quality


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds awesome, can't wait to see to pics of the seedlings.


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2013)

just got an adductum flask from him a few weeks ago and the plantlets are doing fantastic!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! You're diving in big time. Chuck has the most innovative crosses, keep us posted.


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2013)

Chuck's a sweetheart! Looks like you got some great plants!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 1, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Nice purchases!
> 
> A lot, most (or maybe all ) of us have at least heard of Chuck Ackers.



Let's make sure we all know there is no s in Acker though...


----------



## limuhead (Feb 2, 2013)

oops, my bad...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2013)

Photos! BTW, how did you order the seedlings?


----------



## limuhead (Feb 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Photos! BTW, how did you order the seedlings?



I went to his website and emailed back a forth a few times, then ordered a compot and a few flasks that will be ready later. I asked him if he had any kovachii hybrids available and he sent me a list; I bought one of each. I would have gotten more but I need to expand my greenhouse...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I went to his website and emailed back a forth a few times, then ordered a compot and a few flasks that will be ready later. I asked him if he had any kovachii hybrids available and he sent me a list; I bought one of each. I would have gotten more but I need to expand my greenhouse...


:rollhappy: Don't we all!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I went to his website and emailed back a forth a few times, then ordered a compot and a few flasks that will be ready later. I asked him if he had any kovachii hybrids available and he sent me a list; I bought one of each. I would have gotten more but I need to expand my greenhouse...


I pre-order flasks from Chuck. I will have to ask what seedlings he has available. Thanks.


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2013)

Does Mr. Acker only sell flasks and compots? May I ask the name of his business?

Limu, are planning on quitting your day job and attending all those plants?
Maybe a little business? I shudder to think of caring for so many plants and
doing anything else!!! Good luck on the gh extension.


----------



## limuhead (Apr 19, 2013)

I have added another section, making 660 square feet under cover. I also have about 1/2 that much area under the Lychee tree, and 100 feet of fence with Ti leaves somewhat covering it for high light plants. I had some runts from a longifolium x besseae cross that I just planted in the compost at the base of my Macadamia nut tree. Besides, if I quit my job I couldn't afford the next 4 flasks I preordered from Chuck...


----------



## limuhead (Apr 19, 2013)

abax said:


> Does Mr. Acker only sell flasks and compots? May I ask the name of his business?
> 
> Limu, are planning on quitting your day job and attending all those plants?
> Maybe a little business? I shudder to think of caring for so many plants and
> doing anything else!!! Good luck on the gh extension.


Flasks by Chuck Acker http://flasksbychuckacker.com/


----------

